# anyone else tried RIPTROPIN ??



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

seems to me it's an affordable option, when gh is so bloody expensive.

anyone had good results?


----------



## hkshinestar (Jul 17, 2011)

how about hgh 191aa?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hkshinestar said:


> how about hgh 191aa?


Why have you just reported your own post?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

The guy i train with is on Riptropin at the min just a simple 4 iu's a day i think. Been using it for 2 months so far and got another 2 months lined up ready.

He wants to use it for the long term as hes only done hit and miss growth cycles before mainly due to money. Gets it at a good price though.

Hes getting good results with it at the min..obviously on a mix of other things aswell but hes liking the Riptropin so far so thats 1 positive report for you.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Have been using for 6months at varying doses, as good as any Hyges i've had before. Good quality IMO.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

GOOD QUESTION AS I CAN GET IT AT A GOOD PRICE HOWEVER IM UNSURE WHEATHER TO SPEND THE MONEY AS I DONT KNOW ANYONE USING IT APART FROM OTHER EXPENSIVE HGH WITH PEOPLE PUTTING THERE BIT ON WHICH IS FAR TOO EXPENSIVE. EVERYTHING I GET FROM HIM IS THE REAL DEAL BUT HIS RIP TROPIN IS NEW. IF ANYONE HAS PICTURES IT WOULD BE GOOD TO SEE SO I CAN COMPARE. ANYONES TIME PUTTING THE PICS UP WOULD BE APPREACIATED.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

TURN OFF CAPS IT IS ANNOYING TO READ! lol.

Its good stuff mate, you can buy direct from the supplier at a very reasonable price too.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I buy direct from supplier and I must say it is the best stuff I have used in years no doubt pharma grade is better, but I am loving this stuff very much I have just finished off 200 iu and have another 300 to go...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I use 2iu ED post workout along side GHRP and CJC. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

I do not want a source! I repeat, I do not want a source!

Are people getting theres via an advert on a popular US site?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

musclemorpheus said:


> I buy direct from supplier and I must say it is the best stuff I have used in years no doubt pharma grade is better, but I am loving this stuff very much I have just finished off 200 iu and have another 300 to go...


I gotta be careful here but .net or .com I heard one of them is fake?


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Pharma is far over priced!


----------

